
Now there’s a bug bounty program for the whole Internet - ohjeez
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/11/now-theres-a-bug-bounty-program-for-the-whole-internet/
======
Kronopath
It's disappointing that they’re not (at very least) crediting Allie Brosh,
despite the fact that they're using her artwork.

[http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.ca/2010/06/this-is-why-
ill...](http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.ca/2010/06/this-is-why-ill-never-be-
adult.html)

------
pa5tabear
Feross should get a retroactive prize for this:

[http://feross.org/fill-disk/](http://feross.org/fill-disk/)

I guess if we're gonna be retroactive, though, there are tons of people who
should be named.

------
DigitalSea
Genius. Makes you wonder why someone else didn't think of this sooner? If
Google gets on board with this endeavour, it'll be a force to be reckoned
with. As one commenter on the story points out, why isn't Wordpress on the top
of the list? It powers a large chunk of the web and arguably is always being
hacked and exploited.

~~~
djyaz1200
Well, technically someone did think of this before...
[http://www.bugshark.com/](http://www.bugshark.com/)

~~~
DigitalSea
That isn't the same. You pay people to break your site for you, this bounty
program is paying people to find vulnerbilities in commonly used web software
like Apache and whatnot. Two completely different things in my opinion.

There is a better service than the one you posted from Australia called
Bugcrowd: [http://bugcrowd.com](http://bugcrowd.com) \- a much better executed
implementation of the idea, but still not offering money to people.

~~~
djyaz1200
Thanks for sharing bugcrowd. Interesting.

------
AsymetricCom
So who's going to write bug reports for HTML5? Heh, just kidding. There's no
such thing.

